# Kaufberatung bzw. Erfahrungen für Offroad-Touren-MTB/AdventureBike gesucht



## Pfefferminza (2. November 2018)

Liebe Damen,

nachdem ich mich jetzt relativ lange mit meinem Hardtail von Transalp "zufrieden" gestellt habe, muss was Neues her.

Das Transalp 26" (Ambition Team 18") hat mich nie ganz glücklich gemacht, da mir auf längeren Touren, egal welche Veränderungen ich vorgenommen habe (Sattel, Griffe, Vorbau), immer die Zehen und die äußeren drei Finger beider Hände eingeschlafen sind. Optisch liebe ich das Radl noch immer (mattschwarz, blitzblaue Akzente)   -  es frustet mich auch irgendwie, dass wir nicht zusammen kommen, denn eigentlich will ich es nicht hergeben, werde es aber wohl verkaufen.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch nicht die beinharte Mountainbikerin, der es ums große Downhillerlebnis geht, ich fahre gerne, rauf und runter, solange es technisch nicht allzu anspruchsvoll wird, aber v.a. fahre ich gerne Offroadtouren, die gerne auch lang sein dürfen und auf der Wunschliste steht da durchaus auch noch so einiges. Sprich, eingeschlafene Füße und Hände, die fast drei Tage brauchen nach 100+km Touren, um sich zu erholen, sind einfach öd.

Ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Rad zulegen bzw. aufbauen lassen und ich habe mich so ein bissl in die Räder von Surly bzw. Salsa verliebt. Heute konnte ich ein Salsa Fargo Rival Probefahren, das erste Mal für mich mit dem Woodchipper, sonst bisher immer nur flatbars. Das lässt mich etwas zurückschrecken, da ich das einfach nicht gewohnt bin und dann vlt. dastehe und mich nicht umgewöhnen kann, wenn auch das Probefahren schon sehr lustig war, ein bisschen "ui! ungewohnt!" ist schon mitgeschwungen. Die Optik vom Fargo finde ich super, Rahmengröße war M (gut, Farbe purple, damit müsste ich dann vlt. leben).

Ursprünglich hatte ich an den Suryl Long Haul Trucker gedacht, stabil, hält was aus, bringt mich auch quer durch Patagonien, wenn es sein soll.

Ich bin noch recht unsicher und dachte mir, vlt. habt ihr ja noch Ideen, Erfahrungen, schon bei meinem ersten Radl habe ich mich hier einfach sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt.

Ach ja, Größe 170cm, 60kg, Schrittlänge finde ich gerade nicht mehr, die muss ich nochmal vermessen.

lg, Ina


----------



## scylla (2. November 2018)

Hi Ina,
So wie du dein Problem beschreibst, das zu dem Wunsch für einen Neukauf führte, denke ich, dass du da etwas vorschnell handelst.
Erst einmal solltest du genauer rausfinden woher die Probleme mit deinem aktuellen Rad kommen. Vielleicht kannst du ja doch letztendlich das vorhandene Rad so einstellen, dass die Probleme verschwinden. Oder falls es doch auf einen Neukauf rausläuft weißt du besser, worauf du achten musst.
Da es dir ja vor allem auf sehr lange Touren ankommt und ich so verstanden haben, dass du dort erst die Probleme bekommst, wirst du das vor einem Kauf im Normalfall nicht austesten können. Wenn du nach der Optik, Stabilität oder Ausstattung gehst, kann es trotz Gefallen auf einer kurzen Proberunde wieder sein, dass du genau dieselben Probleme mit dem neuen Rad wieder bekommst, solange du nicht genau weißt woher das kommt und an welcher "Stellschraube" du drehen musst um es abzustellen.

Warst du mal bei einem professionellen Bikefitting?

Wenn es auf ein Neues rausläuft, hast du dich generell auch schonmal in Richtung Gravel/Crosser informiert? Wie du das Einsatzgebiet beschreibst denke ich, dass sowas vielleicht sogar besser für deine Touren geeignet sein könnte, da sehr gut langstreckentauglich und dennoch offroadfähig genug um Schotterpisten und leichte Trails damit fahren zu können.
Das Fargo ist ja schon sowas ähnliches, wobei das irgendwie schon wieder so ein Mittlding zwischen Mountainbike und Crosser zu sein scheint. Wenn du dich mit etwas weniger Reifenfreiheit auch anfreunden könntest, hättest du eine ziemlich große Auswahl, und auch gute Testmöglichkeiten weil man mittlerweile auch in den Läden schon recht oft Gravel/Crossbikes sieht.
Generell... ist Größe M (oder auch 18'' bei deinem alten Rad) nicht ein bizzi zu groß für deine Körpergröße, oder hast du einen überdurchschnittlich langen Oberkörper? Ich bin auch 1,70 groß/klein und würde bei den meisten Rädern, auch beim Fargo, eher bei der S Größe landen.

Der Woodchipper ist auch kein schlechter Ansatz. Dropbars finde ich generell auf langen Strecken viel handfreundlicher als gerade Lenker, aufgrund der vielfältigen Griffpositionen. Die modernen breiten Dropbars mit Flare (wie z.b. besagter Woodchipper) erlauben auch eine recht gute Kontrolle im Gelände. Klar ist das erst mal eine riesen Umstellung wenn man bisher nur geraden Lenker kennt, aber mit ein wenig Gewöhnung ist das dann super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (2. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Ina,
> So wie du dein Problem beschreibst dar zu dem Wunsch für einen Neukauf führte, denke ich, dass du da etwas vorschnell handelst.
> Erst einmal solltest du genauer rausfinden woher genau die Probleme mit deinem aktuellen Rad kommen. Vielleicht kannst du ja doch letztendlich das vorhandene Rad so einstellen, dass die Probleme verschwinden. Oder falls es doch auf einen Neukauf rausläuft weißt du besser, worauf du achten musst.
> Da es dir ja vor allem auf sehr lange Touren ankommt und ich so verstanden haben, dass du dort bei langen Touren erst die Probleme bekommst, wirst du das vor einem Kauf im Normalfall nicht austesten können. Wenn du nach der Optik, Stabilität oder Ausstattung gehst, kann es trotz Gefallen auf einer kurzen Proberunde wieder sein, dass du genau dieselben Probleme mit dem neuen Rad wieder bekommst, solange du nicht genau weißt woher das kommt und an welcher "Stellschraube" du drehen musst um es abzustellen.



Ich befürchte ja auch, dass ich ein bisschen vorschnell handle, aber ich laboriere halt auch schon ein wenig dran rum. Was mich jetzt so ein bisschen verzweifeln lässt, ist, dass, wenn ich mir ein Bike aufbauen lasse, ich im Prinzip wieder beim selben Problem sitze: Nämlich, dass ich es nicht ausführlich testen kann, wie du ja auch schreibst - das fehlt mir, v.a. lange Strecken. Denn mit 1.70m bin ich im Normalfall in einem Bereich, der bei Frauen unter Durchschnitt fällt, sprich Rahmen wirken gleich mal recht passend, weil häufig was da ist, in den passenden Größen.
Und ich will ja nicht unbedingt nur etwas fürs Auge, ich mein, das ist nicht gänzlich unwichtig, natürlich, dann wäre ich unehrlich, aber "passend" ist mein Hauptkriterium.



scylla schrieb:


> Warst du mal bei einem professionellen Bikefitting?



Nein, leider nicht, ist aber auch noch so in meiner Hinterhand, dass ich das mit meinem Transalp noch probieren könnte. Falls Wiener*innen mitlesen: Empfehlungen? Ich kenne nur Bernhard Kohl hier, beim letzten Alltagsradkauf war ich ein bisschen genervt dort.

Was ich probiert habe am Transalp:

1. Sattel der beim Kauf dabei war - Selle Italia X1 Lady
2. Sattel SQ Lab Ergowave (ganz schlimm)
3. Sattel Terry Butterfly Arteria Sport (viel besser)
4. Sattel Terry Butterfly Arteria Komfort - bei dem bin ich jetzt geblieben, die Beine sterben erst nach 50km langsam ab
Griffe: Acros A-Grip (meh), Ergon GP2 (furchtbar), aktuell: ESI chunky (besser als die beiden anderen)
Spacer: weniger, mehr, nichts, aktuell wieder mit 2 Spacern
Sattel weiter nach vorne, weiter zurück, Neigung nach unten variiert (mittlerweile habe ich meine Wasserwaage im Griff - der Lerneffekt war groß  )
Schuhe: Five Ten Freerider, Salewa Zustiegsschuhe, Crossfitschuhe
mit Polsterhose/ohne Polsterhose



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es auf ein Neues rausläuft, hast du dich generell auch schonmal in Richtung Gravel/Crosser informiert? Wie du das Einsatzgebiet beschreibst denke ich, dass sowas vielleicht sogar besser für deine Touren geeignet sein könnte, da sehr gut langstreckentauglich und dennoch offroadfähig genug um Schotterpisten und leichte Trails damit fahren zu können.
> Das Fargo ist ja schon sowas ähnliches, wobei das irgendwie schon wieder so ein Mittlding zwischen Mountainbike und Crosser zu sein scheint. Wenn du dich mit etwas weniger Reifenfreiheit auch anfreunden könntest, hättest du eine ziemlich große Auswahl, und auch gute Testmöglichkeiten weil man mittlerweile auch in den Läden schon recht oft Gravel/Crossbikes sieht.
> Generell... ist Größe M (oder auch 18'' bei deinem alten Rad) nicht ein bizzi zu groß für deine Körpergröße, oder hast du einen überdurchschnittlich langen Oberkörper? Ich bin auch 1,70 groß/klein und würde bei den meisten Rädern, auch beim Fargo, eher bei der S Größe landen.



Gravel/Crosser habe ich auch etwas im Blick, aber da ich dann doch auch wieder gerne etwas mountainbike gehe bzw. gerne auch mal einen Technikkurs machen möchte (Zeit wird's!), möchte ich nicht zu weit weg vom MTB. Das was du schreibst mit dem S/M finde ich ja spannend, ich dachte wirklich eher, ich bin auf der kleinen Seite unterwegs mit meinem Radl und nein, mein Oberkörper ist nicht überdurchschnittlich lang, aber ich werde meine Schrittlänge nachher nochmal vermesen, damit ich einen Wert anbieten kann um zu vergleichen. Das Rad klick bin ich heute probegefahren, oben ist die Rahmengröße "Medium" angegeben, in der Tabelle unten lande ich genau bei "SM".



scylla schrieb:


> Der Woodchipper ist auch kein schlechter Ansatz. Dropbars finde ich generell auf langen Strecken viel handfreundlicher als gerade Lenker, aufgrund der vielfältigen Griffpositionen. Die modernen breiten Dropbars mit Flare (wie z.b. besagter Woodchipper) erlauben auch eine recht gute Kontrolle im Gelände. Klar ist das erst mal eine riesen Umstellung wenn man bisher nur geraden Lenker kennt, aber mit ein wenig Gewöhnung ist das dann super.


Ich glaube, an den Woodchipper könnte ich mich gewöhnen, denn er erlaubt mir eine sehr MTB-lastige Armhaltung, er ist vorne vergleichsweise breit und es war zwar etwas gruselig und "äh, fuck, wo ist hier die Bremse", aber nicht so weit weg vom Normalgefühl, wie geglaubt!
Scylla, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, das ist grad megahilfreich für mich!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Was ich probiert habe am Transalp:
> 
> 1. Sattel der beim Kauf dabei war - Selle Italia X1 Lady
> 2. Sattel SQ Lab Ergowave (ganz schlimm)
> ...





Also ich würde dir als nächstes mal empfehlen eine andere Länge des Vorbaus auszuprobieren. Wenn du keinen anderen zu hause hast mal beim Händler nachfragen, die haben meist was gebrauchtes da um Kundenfahrräder anzupassen.

Falls es das immer noch nicht ist, könntest du noch lenker mit unterschiedlichem Backsweep (nach hinten gekrümmt, bestimmt wie stark die Handgelenke abgewinkelt sind) und Upsweep (Lenker ist außen nach oben gebogen, finde ich sehr angenehm, kann auch Drehung des Lenkers nach oben erreicht werden)

Ich bin auch 1,70m mit kurzen Beinen 77cm und fahre ebenfalls S Rahmen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass die einschlafenden Hände von einem zu langen Rahmen kommen. Durch das eher "liegen" (nicht wirklich  Aber zur Verdeutlichung) auf dem Rad lastet wesentlich mehr Gewicht auf den Handgelenken, eventuell ist die Rückenmuskulatur auch etwas schwach, was ich mir bei deinen Km-Leistung allerdings nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## lucie (2. November 2018)

Dein Transalp finde ich mit 18" Rahmenhöhe für Deine Körpermaße einfach zu groß. Ich kann mir auch mit weiteren Umbauversuchen nicht wirklich vorstellen, daraus ein für Dich wirklich stimmiges Bike aufzubauen. An irgendeiner Stelle wird es wieder hapern und Du hadern.

Habe mir die Geodaten mal angesehen, ich würde mich mit 168cm und SL 82cm darauf nicht wohlfühlen. Ich denke der Rahmen in 
16 Zoll wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen, wenn Du ausschließlich Touren damit fahren möchtest.

Ich selbst fahre auch ausschließlich Rahmen in S.

Beim Fargo würde ich auf jeden Fall auch eher den Rahmen in S empfehlen. Die unterschiedlichen Griffmöglichkeiten für die Hände beim Woodchipper fände ich jetzt auch nicht so verkehrt, gerade für Deine Touren.
Fahre selbst dieses Geschoss, hat für mich den Renner ersetzt, ist aber immer noch kein MTB - dafür gibt's richtige Bikes. 
Mit dem Koga fahre ich Straße, schnelle Feierabendrunden im Gelände und ab und zu kleinere Touren mit Gepäck.

Bevor Du aber in ein neues Bike investierst, nimm erst einmal noch den Rat von @greenhorn-biker an. Die Vorbaulänge kann schon einiges bringen und kostet nicht die Welt, vor allem, wenn man mal beim Händler um die Ecke nett anfragt und er Dir mal probehalber einen anderen montiert. Welche Länge hat denn Dein Vorbau, welche Breite hat der Lenker?


----------



## Pfefferminza (3. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir als nächstes mal empfehlen eine andere Länge des Vorbaus auszuprobieren. Wenn du keinen anderen zu hause hast mal beim Händler nachfragen, die haben meist was gebrauchtes da um Kundenfahrräder anzupassen.
> 
> Falls es das immer noch nicht ist, könntest du noch lenker mit unterschiedlichem Backsweep (nach hinten gekrümmt, bestimmt wie stark die Handgelenke abgewinkelt sind) und Upsweep (Lenker ist außen nach oben gebogen, finde ich sehr angenehm, kann auch Drehung des Lenkers nach oben erreicht werden)



Ich denke, das werde ich nächste Woche gleich mit meinem Radmechaniker besprechen bzw. eben auch schauen, ob ich nochmal irgendwo ein Bikefitting bekomme.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,70m mit kurzen Beinen 77cm und fahre ebenfalls S Rahmen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass die einschlafenden Hände von einem zu langen Rahmen kommen. Durch das eher "liegen" (nicht wirklich  Aber zur Verdeutlichung) auf dem Rad lastet wesentlich mehr Gewicht auf den Handgelenken, eventuell ist die Rückenmuskulatur auch etwas schwach, was ich mir bei deinen Km-Leistung allerdings nicht vorstellen kann



Was mich echt umhaut, ist, dass ihr  ja sehr einheitlich der Meinung seid, dass ich einen zu großen Rahmen fahre. Das finde ich total spannend, denn bisher hatte ich immer so die Rückmeldungen, dass ich einen eher kleinen Rahmen fahren würde, von Seiten Verkäufer*innen etc. Rückenmuskulatur ist sehr gut, ich mache auch noch viel anderen Sport, von daher ist die sehr gut.

Btw, wenn ich mich in meiner morgendlichen Duseligkeit jetzt nicht arg vermessen habe, dann liebe ich bei einer Schrittlänge zwischen 78 und 79cm.



lucie schrieb:


> Dein Transalp finde ich mit 18" Rahmenhöhe für Deine Körpermaße einfach zu groß. Ich kann mir auch mit weiteren Umbauversuchen nicht wirklich vorstellen, daraus ein für Dich wirklich stimmiges Bike aufzubauen. An irgendeiner Stelle wird es wieder hapern und Du hadern.
> 
> Habe mir die Geodaten mal angesehen, ich würde mich mit 168cm und SL 82cm darauf nicht wohlfühlen. Ich denke der Rahmen in
> 16 Zoll wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen, wenn Du ausschließlich Touren damit fahren möchtest.
> ...



Das was du schreibst, bzgl. einfach unpassend, dachte ich bisher ja auch, ich war halt einfach der Meinung, dass er zu klein sei. Ich bin wirklich noch am Verarbeiten dieser Info ...



lucie schrieb:


> Beim Fargo würde ich auf jeden Fall auch eher den Rahmen in S empfehlen. Die unterschiedlichen Griffmöglichkeiten für die Hände beim Woodchipper fände ich jetzt auch nicht so verkehrt, gerade für Deine Touren.
> Fahre selbst dieses Geschoss, hat für mich den Renner ersetzt, ist aber immer noch kein MTB - dafür gibt's richtige Bikes.
> Mit dem Koga fahre ich Straße, schnelle Feierabendrunden im Gelände und ab und zu kleinere Touren mit Gepäck.



Dann ist das lila Salsa ja mal auf jeden Fall raus (auch wenn ich mit der Bezeichnung "M" von dem Händler wenig anfangen kann, weil Salsa selbst ja andere Größenbezeichnungen hat). Ich quäle mich gerade wieder erneut durch Seiten um Seiten um Seiten und habe jetzt für mich irgendwie alles nochmals aufgerollt, jetzt weiß ich grad so gar nicht mehr, was ich will und brauche 



lucie schrieb:


> Bevor Du aber in ein neues Bike investierst, nimm erst einmal noch den Rat von @greenhorn-biker an. Die Vorbaulänge kann schon einiges bringen und kostet nicht die Welt, vor allem, wenn man mal beim Händler um die Ecke nett anfragt und er Dir mal probehalber einen anderen montiert. Welche Länge hat denn Dein Vorbau, welche Breite hat der Lenker?



Vorbau 90mm, Lenker 15mm rise, 720mm Länge

Ich danke euch, ihr seid super, das finde ich grad enorm hilfreich alles für mich, wenn ich auch echt verwirrt bin und so das Gefühl habe, mit meinem Wissen um Radtechnik/-geometrie bei Null zu starten.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. November 2018)

Habe mir Grad die Geometrie von deinem transalp angeschaut:








Da es ja noch eine "alte" Geometrie ist finde ich es gar nicht mehr so lang 
Reach und Oberrohr sind ziemlich ähnlich zu meinem neuen Bird. Was dann in meinen Augen allerdings gar nicht hinhaut ist der 90er Vorbau  Ich würde mal mit einem 60er testen 
Lenker finde ich persönlich von den nackten maßen jetzt erstmal nicht so verkehrt.

Wenn du allerdings doch etwas technischer fahren möchtest ist das Sitzrohr zu lang, dadurch hast du natürlich nicht soviel Platz über dem Oberrohr und der Sattel lässt sich nicht soweit versenken  Bei einer Gravel Nutzung wäre das nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## lucie (3. November 2018)

Es geht hier um ein MTB mit 100mm FW, heißt, es ist eher racelastig aufgebaut, hat mit alter Geo nicht viel zu tun, die kommt eher bei den bergaborientierten Fullies un HT aus der Mode.
Man soll auf so einem Rad durchaus gestreckter sitzen, man will und soll damit heizen.
Der steile LW, der bei einem HT im Sag nochmals steiler wird, verursacht, dass sich der Schwerpunkt immer weiter nach vorn verlagert und man gefühlt sich immer mehr mit den Armen "abstützen" muss. Das hängt natürlich auch von der Vorbaulänge und der Sattelüberhöhung (je nach SL) ab und auch von der Rahmengröße. Als reines Touren MTB könnte man sagen, ginge es irgendwie noch durch, aber wenn Du damit eben auch Kilometer mit relativ schwerem Rucksack schrubbst, wird auch der seine Auswirkungen auf den Fahrkomfort haben, denn dessen Gewicht musst Du bei überstreckter Sitzposition auch noch, und dies ergonomisch sehr ungünstig, mit abstützen. 

@Pfefferminza Kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen, auf dem Dein Bike mit Deinen aktuellen Einstellungen von der Seite gezeigt wird? Daran kann man jetzt nichts festmachen, es gibt aber immerhin die Proportionen des Bikes samt der Einstellungen wie Lenker- und Sattelhöhe wieder.


----------



## Martina H. (3. November 2018)

... Du merkst also, alle sind mehr oder weniger der Meinung, dass Dir der Rahmen zu gross ist. Stellt sich mir die Frage, wer ihn Dir verkauft hat (mit 168/79 bin ich auch im gleichen Raster unterwegs und hätte niemals den 18Zöller genommen) - aber egal, Du hast ihn eben...

Was dazu kommt, ist, dass Du wahrscheinlich auch noch Probleme mit den Händen hast..



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> eingeschlafene Füße und Hände, die fast drei Tage brauchen nach 100+km Touren



... das ist nicht normal - ok, kaputt nach solchen Touren, aber 3 Tage um sich zu erholen? Da stimmt was nicht (nicht böse gemeint)


Neben kürzerem Vorbau ausprobieren, kann ich Dir noch diesen Lenker  (also, es muss nicht unbedingt DER sein, aber der Backsweep ist mit 16° sehr angenehm) empfehlen. Der ist wirklich sehr bequem und entlastet wirklich gut.

Und (wenn Du mit Ursachenforschung durch bist) kann ich Dir  ein Rad in dieser Art  empfehlen  - ich komme mit Dropbars auch nicht klar, nutze das Ding für "Radreisen", die schnelle Feierabendrunde, etc. und fühle mich darauf pudelwohl


----------



## Aninaj (3. November 2018)

So, dann hau ich auch noch in die Kerbe  Bin 167, mit 77er Schrittlänge und fahre eigentlich auch nur S-Rahmen (ausgesuchte M-Rahmen die klein ausfallen mal ausgenommen). Das Transalp würde ich defintiv in 16" nehmen. Das 18" wäre doch zu groß. Und schon gar nicht mit nem 90er Vorbau , da ist ja Streckbankfeeling vorprogrammiert. 

1) Ich würde definitiv einen kürzen Vorbau probieren 50-60mm.

2) Einen Lenker der besser zu deiner Handstellung paßt (siehe Link von @Martina H. ), da musst du einfach schauen, wie stark deine Handgelenke abknicken und wieviel Backsweep und Upsweep dazu am Besten passen.

3) Bzgl. Sattel - hatten die alle die gleiche Sitzbreite? Manche fahren einen zu schmalen Sattel und klemmen sich damit die Nerven und Blutgefäße in die Beine ab und andere fahren einen zu breiten Sattel und haben am Ende das gleiche Problem. Daher da vielleicht auch ein wenig drauf achten. Die Vermessungen des Sitzknochenabstands kann dazu einen Anhaltspunkt liefern, sollte aber nicht zu einem Glaubensbekenntnis ausarten.


----------



## Pfefferminza (4. November 2018)

Ihr seids einfach super! Ich beantworte mal und stelle unten meine aktuelle Schlussfolgerung hin.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habe mir Grad die Geometrie von deinem transalp angeschaut:
> 
> Da es ja noch eine "alte" Geometrie ist finde ich es gar nicht mehr so lang
> Reach und Oberrohr sind ziemlich ähnlich zu meinem neuen Bird. Was dann in meinen Augen allerdings gar nicht hinhaut ist der 90er Vorbau  Ich würde mal mit einem 60er testen
> Lenker finde ich persönlich von den nackten maßen jetzt erstmal nicht so verkehrt.


Danke für deine Recherche, ich habe auch gesucht, um die alten Maße zu finden, war aber irgendwie zu patschert.



lucie schrieb:


> Es geht hier um ein MTB mit 100mm FW, heißt, es ist eher racelastig aufgebaut, hat mit alter Geo nicht viel zu tun, die kommt eher bei den bergaborientierten Fullies un HT aus der Mode.
> Man soll auf so einem Rad durchaus gestreckter sitzen, man will und soll damit heizen.
> Der steile LW, der bei einem HT im Sag nochmals steiler wird, verursacht, dass sich der Schwerpunkt immer weiter nach vorn verlagert und man gefühlt sich immer mehr mit den Armen "abstützen" muss. Das hängt natürlich auch von der Vorbaulänge und der Sattelüberhöhung (je nach SL) ab und auch von der Rahmengröße. Als reines Touren MTB könnte man sagen, ginge es irgendwie noch durch, aber wenn Du damit eben auch Kilometer mit relativ schwerem Rucksack schrubbst, wird auch der seine Auswirkungen auf den Fahrkomfort haben, denn dessen Gewicht musst Du bei überstreckter Sitzposition auch noch, und dies ergonomisch sehr ungünstig, mit abstützen.



Ergo: Ich lege durch die gestreckte Haltung zu viel Gewicht auf die Arme, sprich dadurch sterben sie (und vermutlich auch die Beine, da ich ja anders draufsitze) ab.

@Pfefferminza Kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen, auf dem Dein Bike mit Deinen aktuellen Einstellungen von der Seite gezeigt wird? Daran kann man jetzt nichts festmachen, es gibt aber immerhin die Proportionen des Bikes samt der Einstellungen wie Lenker- und Sattelhöhe wieder.[/QUOTE]
Mein Radl ist gerade in der Werkstatt, da ich ja überlegt habe, es zu verkaufen und mir ein neues zu holen, ich bekomme es vermutlich am Dienstag wieder, dann stelle ich gerne ein Foto ein.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Du merkst also, alle sind mehr oder weniger der Meinung, dass Dir der Rahmen zu gross ist. Stellt sich mir die Frage, wer ihn Dir verkauft hat (mit 168/79 bin ich auch im gleichen Raster unterwegs und hätte niemals den 18Zöller genommen) - aber egal, Du hast ihn eben...


Ich habe mich vermessen und mit Transalp dann konferiert und mich dann für den 18" Rahmen entschieden, sprich, ich bin wohl auch selbst schuld an dem Dilemma.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Was dazu kommt, ist, dass Du wahrscheinlich auch noch Probleme mit den Händen hast..
> 
> ... das ist nicht normal - ok, kaputt nach solchen Touren, aber 3 Tage um sich zu erholen? Da stimmt was nicht (nicht böse gemeint)


Nein, das ist überhaupt nicht normal und tut auch scheußlich weh.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Neben kürzerem Vorbau ausprobieren, kann ich Dir noch diesen Lenker  (also, es muss nicht unbedingt DER sein, aber der Backsweep ist mit 16° sehr angenehm) empfehlen. Der ist wirklich sehr bequem und entlastet wirklich gut.
> Und (wenn Du mit Ursachenforschung durch bist) kann ich Dir  ein Rad in dieser Art  empfehlen  - ich komme mit Dropbars auch nicht klar, nutze das Ding für "Radreisen", die schnelle Feierabendrunde, etc. und fühle mich darauf pudelwohl



Schick! Also das Rad!
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Lenker



Aninaj schrieb:


> So, dann hau ich auch noch in die Kerbe  Bin 167, mit 77er Schrittlänge und fahre eigentlich auch nur S-Rahmen (ausgesuchte M-Rahmen die klein ausfallen mal ausgenommen). Das Transalp würde ich defintiv in 16" nehmen. Das 18" wäre doch zu groß. Und schon gar nicht mit nem 90er Vorbau , da ist ja Streckbankfeeling vorprogrammiert.
> 
> 1) Ich würde definitiv einen kürzen Vorbau probieren 50-60mm.
> 
> ...



Die Sättel hatten unterschiedliche Sitzbreiten, zuerst hatte ich breitere Sättel, bin jetzt bei einem Sattel mit 9-12cm gelandet und der ist bisher der beste, was das Einschlafen der Füße anbelangt.

Ich grüble im Moment ja sehr intensiv, meine Schlussfolgerung aus den Beiträgen hier, sowie intensiver Recherche nach "was für ein Radl will ich":

erster Lösungsweg: kürzerer Vorbau (50-60mm): Ich bin am Dienstag in der Werkstatt und werde fragen, was sie da haben und das versuchen, denn das ist mal die einfachste Art um herauszufinden, was sich daran ändert.
dazu evtl. einen Lenker mit Backsweep, wie den von @Martina H. empfohlen.
mal schauen, wie weit ich damit beim Transalp komme, evtl. noch ein Bikefitting drauf (ich habe jetzt zwei gefunden, die mir vernünftig vorkommen und dann nicht gleich 250€ dafür wollen) und auch dezidiert MTB-Bikefitting anbieten
mein Partner und ich haben die letzten drei Tage auch nochmal intensiv diskutiert, was meine Bedürfnisse anbelangt, er ist der festen Überzeugung, dass alles, was in Richtung "Touren" geht, nicht meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und  ich das nur wählen würde, weil ich einen Kompromiss eingehen möchte, damit Urlaub + Hunde abgedeckt ist.
Ergibt dann für mich den zweiten Lösungsweg: a) neues HT-MTB, bikepackingtauglich, wenn ich das Transalp nicht gefittet bekomme plus b) MTB-Techniktraining, denn ich habe Sorge, wenn ich mir jetzt ein Salsa oder Surly aufbauen lasse, dass ich dann wieder beim Eingangspost bin mit "passt net".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2018)

Bild sollte dann ja dieses sein:




Pfefferminza schrieb:


> .



Ahh, man merkt, Du liest, verstehst und ziehst Deine Schlussfolgerungen - find ich gut, ist leider nicht immer so.  

Oft gibt man Ratschläge, Tips, macht sich die Mühe und merkt dann, dass derjenige eigentlich gar nicht richtig zuhört und sowieso alles besser weiss...

Zum Thema:

Wenn Du den kürzeren Vorbau montiert hast, achte darauf, wie anders Du sitzt, was Deinem Körper angenehmer ist, was nicht.  Du änderst ja nicht nur die Front, auch Deine Sitzposition, sprich die Position wie Dein Gesäß sich auf dem Sattel positioniert, wird sich ändern. Was sich auch ändern wird ist das Handling/Lenken - lass Dich davon nicht irritieren. Für Dich ist erstmal der Komfort wichtig - alles andere kommt danach.



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> nicht meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht



Dann lass mal hören: was sind denn Deine Bedürfnisse? Was willst Du wirklich (mal abgesehen von Urlaub/Hunde)?


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2018)

Zum Thema Komfort habe ich noch was:







Die SQ Lab Innerbarends ermöglichen verschiedene Griffpositionen, das ist gerade bei längeren Touren sehr angenehm.


----------



## scylla (4. November 2018)

Wie greenhorn-biker schon sagte: Oberrohrlänge am Transalp ist verglichen mit "modernen" Geometrien wirklich nicht sooo lang. Also ohne Betrachtung der restlichen Aspekte eigentlich schon passend zur Körpergröße, moderne 16'' Räder haben teils längere Oberrohre.
Aber jetzt kommt der Haken: die modernen Räder sind auf deutlich kürzere Vorbauten ausgelegt. Da geht es aber nicht nur um die Oberrohrlänge sondern um die gesamte Geo, wichtig dabei auch z.B. der Lenkwinkel. Daher funktioniert das wieder mit den längeren Oberrohren ohne zu lang zu werden. Mit einem zur Geometrie passenden langen Vorbau ist dein 18'' Rad deswegen halt doch wieder grenzwertig lang für deine Größe obwohl die reine Rahmenlänge eigentlich ok wäre. Die Summe macht's.
Man kann jetzt aber nicht einfach hergehen und an ein "altes" Rad mit "alter" Geometrie einen "neumodisch" kurzen Vorbau dran schrauben, damit bekommt man ein unausgewogenes Fahrverhalten, es wird irgendwann einfach total nervös. Kurze Vorbauten funktionieren hinsichtlich Fahrverhalten einfach nur an Rädern die auf kurze Vorbauten ausgelegt sind richtig gut, alles andere ist eine Notlösung.
Ich würde das Transalp mit annähernd 70° Lenkwinkel (der wie hier auch bereits angemerkt wurde mit Fahrer an Bord noch steiler wird) nicht dauerhaft mit einem 50-60mm Vorbau vergewaltigen. Zum Testen ob die Probleme wirklich von der Länge kommen halte ich es aber für genau den richtigen Weg.

Wenn du einen stark nach hinten gekröpften Lenker in Erwägung ziehst, solltest du allerdings beachten, dass sich dadurch auch schon die effektive Länge der Lenkzentrale um einiges verkürzt. Also bitte nicht alles gleichzeitig versuchen, also nicht 50mm Vorbau zusammen mit stark gekröpftem Lenker montieren, das könnte dann ganz arg too much werden und vom Fahrverhalten her auf was ähnliches rauslaufen als würdest du den aktuellen Lenker mit einen 30mm Vorbau montieren, was einfach zur Rahmen-Geo von deinem Transalp kein bisschen passt.




Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Die Sättel hatten unterschiedliche Sitzbreiten, zuerst hatte ich breitere Sättel, bin jetzt bei einem Sattel mit 9-12cm gelandet und der ist bisher der beste, was das Einschlafen der Füße anbelangt.



Zustimmung, zu breiter Sattel kann definitiv zu einschlafenden Füßen führen.



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> mein Partner und ich haben die letzten drei Tage auch nochmal intensiv diskutiert, was meine Bedürfnisse anbelangt, er ist der festen Überzeugung, dass alles, was in Richtung "Touren" geht, nicht meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und  ich das nur wählen würde, weil ich einen Kompromiss eingehen möchte, damit Urlaub + Hunde abgedeckt ist.
> Ergibt dann für mich den zweiten Lösungsweg: a) neues HT-MTB, bikepackingtauglich, wenn ich das Transalp nicht gefittet bekomme plus b) MTB-Techniktraining, denn ich habe Sorge, wenn ich mir jetzt ein Salsa oder Surly aufbauen lasse, dass ich dann wieder beim Eingangspost bin mit "passt net".



Da es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sowieso nicht gibt und es immer auf grobe, und im Zweifelsfall für alles nicht wirklich gut funktionierende, Kompromisse rausläuft, zu unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche in einem Rad zu vereinbaren: wäre es nicht letztendlich eine Überlegung wert, zwei unterschiedliche Räder mit separatem Einsatzzweck anzupeilen, anstatt eines Kompromiss-Rads?
z.B. ein Gravelbike mit Dropbar, Gepäcktaschen, leicht laufenden Reifen und langstreckentauglicher Geo für deine Langstreckentouren und separat ein ganz normales verspieltes Mountainbike mit gröberer Bereifung und ohne zu viel Fokus auf Langstreckentauglichkeit (Fully oder Hardtail je nach Präferenzen) für kürzere Touren und Techniktraining im "richtigen" Gelände


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du einen stark nach hinten gekröpften Lenker in Erwägung ziehst, solltest du allerdings beachten, dass sich dadurch auch schon die effektive Länge der Lenkzentrale um einiges verkürzt.




Der SQLab landet an der gleichen Griffposition wie ein "Normale" - der Stretch von 20 mm gleicht die Position aus. Wie das bei anderen Herstellern aussieht weiss ich nicht.

Aber @scylla hat natürlich recht: nicht zuviele Stellschrauben auf einmal. Lieber nur an einer Stelle ändern, ausprobieren, dann den nächsten Schritt probieren.




scylla schrieb:


> Da es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sowieso nicht gibt und es immer auf grobe und im Zweifelsfall für alles nicht wirklich gut funktionierende Kompromisse rausläuft zu unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche in einem Rad zu vereinbaren: wäre es nicht letztendlich eine Überlegung wert, zwei unterschiedliche Räder mit separatem Einsatzzweck anzupeilen, anstatt eines Kompromiss-Rads?



Und, wenn Radfahren wirklich DEIN Hobby ist, bleibt es eh nicht bei einem Rad, ich könnte da Sachen erzählen...


----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

Volle Zustimmung für @scylla. Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass sich beim Verbauen eines kürzeren Vorbaus auch wieder die Sitzposition ändert - Du wirst aufrechter sitzen. Damit kann es auch schon wieder "Probleme" mit der Sattelbreite geben. Das Becken richtet sich auf und Abstand der Sitzknochen ändert sich, wenn auch nur minimal (die hat die Natur leider nicht parallel angelegt).

Irgendeine Verstellung einer veränderbaren Größe in die für Dich positive Richtung zieht u.U. eine negative einer anderen nach sich, die sich bei zu großem Rahmen dann eben nicht mehr auskorrigieren lässt.

Daher ebenso mein Tipp:  ein torentaugliches aber verspieltes MTB-HT und ein Gravelbike für die längeren Touren, vorzugsweise mit der Option auf breite Reifen (ähnlich dem Salsa - gibt ja zur Zeit ein riesiges Angebot in dieser Richtung), damit Du auch damit komfortabel mit Gepäck abseits von Asphaltstraßen und Forstautobahnen 6nterwegs sein kannst. 

Ein Bike, dass all Deine Anforderungen abdecken wird, wird schwer bis gar nicht realisierbar/zu finden sein - und wenn, dann nur mit hoher Kompromissbereitschaft und vielen Abstrichen bei der Flexibilität.


----------



## Pfefferminza (4. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bild sollte dann ja dieses sein:
> 
> Ahh, man merkt, Du liest, verstehst und ziehst Deine Schlussfolgerungen - find ich gut, ist leider nicht immer so.   Oft gibt man Ratschläge, Tips, macht sich die Mühe und merkt dann, dass derjenige eigentlich gar nicht richtig zuhört und sowieso alles besser weiss...



In der Tat, das ist das diskutierte Objekt - ich finde es ja noch immer fesch! Und na klar hör ich zu - ich bin sehr dankbar, das grad so gscheit diskutieren zu können, denn hier kommt nicht nur Fach- und praktisches Wissen zusammen, sondern es sind noch dazu Frauen und es will mir niemand was verkaufen, das ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied, wie ich finde.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Wenn Du den kürzeren Vorbau montiert hast, achte darauf, wie anders Du sitzt, was Deinem Körper angenehmer ist, was nicht.  Du änderst ja nicht nur die Front, auch Deine Sitzposition, sprich die Position wie Dein Gesäß sich auf dem Sattel positioniert, wird sich ändern. Was sich auch ändern wird ist das Handling/Lenken - lass Dich davon nicht irritieren. Für Dich ist erstmal der Komfort wichtig - alles andere kommt danach.



Das meint @scylla ja im Post direkt unter mir auch nochmal, ich dachte auch wirklich nur mal mit dem Vorbau zu starten. Ich habe jetzt mal einfach ganz kurz durch die Shops gesucht, allzu teuer wäre ein Vorbau ja nicht, sollte ich am Dienstag keinen alten bekommen, könnte ich mir da einfach auch noch einen besorgen, dann kann ich das mal ausprobieren.



scylla schrieb:


> Wie greenhorn-biker schon sagte: Oberrohrlänge am Transalp ist verglichen mit "modernen" Geometrien wirklich nicht sooo lang. Also ohne Betrachtung der restlichen Aspekte eigentlich schon passend zur Körpergröße, moderne 16'' Räder haben teils längere Oberrohre.
> Aber jetzt kommt der Haken: die modernen Räder sind auf deutlich kürzere Vorbauten ausgelegt. Da geht es aber nicht nur um die Oberrohrlänge sondern um die gesamte Geo, wichtig dabei auch z.B. der Lenkwinkel. Daher funktioniert das wieder mit den längeren Oberrohren ohne zu lang zu werden. Mit einem zur Geometrie passenden langen Vorbau ist dein 18'' Rad deswegen halt doch wieder grenzwertig lang für deine Größe obwohl die reine Rahmenlänge eigentlich ok wäre. Die Summe macht's.
> Man kann jetzt aber nicht einfach hergehen und an ein "altes" Rad mit "alter" Geometrie einen "neumodisch" kurzen Vorbau dran schrauben, damit bekommt man ein unausgewogenes Fahrverhalten, es wird irgendwann einfach total nervös. Kurze Vorbauten funktionieren hinsichtlich Fahrverhalten einfach nur an Rädern die auf kurze Vorbauten ausgelegt sind richtig gut, alles andere ist eine Notlösung.
> Ich würde das Transalp mit annähernd 70° Lenkwinkel (der wie hier auch bereits angemerkt wurde mit Fahrer an Bord noch steiler wird) nicht dauerhaft mit einem 50-60mm Vorbau vergewaltigen. Zum Testen ob die Probleme wirklich von der Länge kommen halte ich es aber für genau den richtigen Weg.
> ...





Martina H. schrieb:


> Dann lass mal hören: was sind denn Deine Bedürfnis? Was willst Du wirklich (mal abgesehen von Urlaub/Hunde)?


So, meine Bedürfnisse:

Ich fahre gerne auf Berge rauf und auch wieder runter, so lange ich eben nicht allzu viel Technik brauche und es nicht zu steil wird (mir fehlt es einfach ganz massiv an Technik, ich fahre einfach dahin seitdem ich das Rad habe und habe mich darum nie viel geschert, da muss ich schon ehrlich sein). Ich fürchte mich, wenn es arg schottrig wird und muss um dieses Bedürfnis zu erfüllen, einfach daran arbeiten, dass ich mit etwas technischeren Passagen arbeiten kann. Ich kann schon mit etwas mehr Anforderung abseits "Wanderautobahn" oder Forststraße umgehen. Am liebsten würde ich vermutlich einfach flowige, flotte Trails fahren, mit wenig Stufen, etc.
Ich würde gerne damit Hunde + Urlaub zusammengehen, die Hunde (pro Rad 1 Hund + Anhänger) auf eine Radtour mitnehmen (aktuelle Idee ist eine Rundtour von Wien nach Bad Aussee und wieder retour), hätte ich keine Hunde mit, würde ich das vermutlich über Wanderwege planen, so müssen wir auf Radwege, Straße & Co. ausweichen. Das entspricht nicht so ganz dem, was ich an Umgebung mag, aber ist halt so.
Zukünftig würde ich gerne mehr Urlaube nur mit dem Rad machen, das dürfte dann schon berglastiger sein, mein Partner würde gerne eine Alpenquerung machen, das habe ich mir allerdings noch nicht so genau angesehen, wie technisch das dann wird.
Fakt ist, ich fahre die ganze Zeit Sachen, bei denen ich dann über Straße oder Radweg suder, weil ich mir technisch nicht viel zutraue oder es sich zeitlich dann grad nicht anders ausgeht. Ich fahre halt die ausgeschilderten Mountainbikestrecken rund um Wien, die ich eher sehr locker oder besser gesagt halt nicht sehr "mountainbikig" finde und auch heute, weil ich halt kein anderes Rad hatte, mit meinem Stadtrad (VSF T-100) gefahren bin.
Manchmal würde ich gerne einfach Kilometer machen oder die Hunde noch schnell anhängen und raus in die Natur.



scylla schrieb:


> Zustimmung, zu breiter Sattel kann definitiv zu einschlafenden Füßen führen.
> 
> Da es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sowieso nicht gibt und es immer auf grobe, und im Zweifelsfall für alles nicht wirklich gut funktionierende, Kompromisse rausläuft, zu unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche in einem Rad zu vereinbaren: wäre es nicht letztendlich eine Überlegung wert, zwei unterschiedliche Räder mit separatem Einsatzzweck anzupeilen, anstatt eines Kompromiss-Rads?
> z.B. ein Gravelbike mit Dropbar, Gepäcktaschen, leicht laufenden Reifen und langstreckentauglicher Geo für deine Langstreckentouren und separat ein ganz normales verspieltes Mountainbike mit gröberer Bereifung und ohne zu viel Fokus auf Langstreckentauglichkeit (Fully oder Hardtail je nach Präferenzen) für kürzere Touren und Techniktraining im "richtigen" Gelände



Ich musste jetzt fast schmunzeln, denn als wir heute radeln waren, habe ich dann etwas ähnliches zu meinem Partner gesagt, so in meinen Überlegungen, ob die Kombi nicht sinnvoller wäre: MTB + Gravelbike. Halt jetzt das Transalp versuchen den "Fehler" zu finden, dann ein neues, bissl besseres Mountainbike (ich bin noch nie ein Fully gefahren  ) und dann ein eher einfaches Gravelbike.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Aber @scylla hat natürlich recht: nicht zuviele Stellschrauben auf einmal. Lieber nur an einer Stelle ändern, ausprobieren, dann den nächsten Schritt probieren.
> Und, wenn Radfahren wirklich DEIN Hobby ist, bleibt es eh nicht bei einem Rad, ich könnte da Sachen erzählen...





lucie schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung für @scylla. Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass sich beim Verbauen eines kürzeren Vorbaus auch wieder die Sitzposition ändert - Du wirst aufrechter sitzen. Damit kann es auch schon wieder "Probleme" mit der Sattelbreite geben. Das Becken richtet sich auf und Abstand der Sitzknochen ändert sich, wenn auch nur minimal (die hat die Natur leider nicht parallel angelegt).
> 
> Irgendeine Verstellung einer veränderbaren Größe in die für Dich positive Richtung zieht u.U. eine negative einer anderen nach sich, die sich bei zu großem Rahmen dann eben nicht mehr auskorrigieren lässt.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe, der Trend geht zum Dritt- und Viertbike.  Ja, Stück für Stück, in kleinen Schritten annähern, Dienstag mal den Vorbau diskutieren bzw. besorge ich mir sonst einen und probiere das aus.

@Alltagsrad: Ich fahre in der Stadt ein VSF T-100, das ist übrigens Rahmengröße 50 

Ihr seids so leiwand, danke für euren Input und eure Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2018)

leiwand???



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> und es will mir niemand was verkaufen



Wart ab  




Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne auf Berge rauf und auch wieder runter, so lange ich eben nicht allzu viel Technik brauche und es nicht zu steil wird (mir fehlt es einfach ganz massiv an Technik, ich fahre einfach dahin seitdem ich das Rad habe und habe mich darum nie viel geschert, da muss ich schon ehrlich sein). Ich fürchte mich, wenn es arg schottrig wird und muss um dieses Bedürfnis zu erfüllen, einfach daran arbeiten, dass ich mit etwas technischeren Passagen arbeiten kann. Ich kann schon mit etwas mehr Anforderung abseits "Wanderautobahn" oder Forststraße umgehen. Am liebsten würde ich vermutlich einfach flowige, flotte Trails fahren, mit wenig Stufen,etc



Klingt nach einem bergab Sicherheit verleihenden AM Hardtail  - aber bitte in klein!




Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne damit Hunde + Urlaub zusammengehen, die Hunde (pro Rad 1 Hund + Anhänger) auf eine Radtour mitnehmen (aktuelle Idee ist eine Rundtour von Wien nach Bad Aussee und wieder retour), hätte ich keine Hunde mit, würde ich das vermutlich über Wanderwege planen, so müssen wir auf Radwege, Straße & Co. ausweichen. Das entspricht nicht so ganz dem, was ich an Umgebung mag, aber ist halt so.
> 
> Zukünftig würde ich gerne mehr Urlaube nur mit dem Rad machen, das dürfte dann schon berglastiger sein, mein Partner würde gerne eine Alpenquerung machen, das habe ich mir allerdings noch nicht so genau angesehen, wie technisch das dann wird.
> 
> Manchmal würde ich gerne einfach Kilometer machen oder die Hunde noch schnell anhängen und raus in die Natur.



Klingt nach Mausel  - also jetzt nicht unbedingt der AX , den kannst Du auch mit einem ordentlich passenden HT fahren, so lange jedenfalls, wie Du nicht zur bergabballernden Downhillfraktion gehörst...

Vorteile einer Mausel ggü. einem Gravelbike (so, wie ich das sehe): Normaler Lenker mit gut erreichbaren funktionierenden Bremsen, entspannte MTB Geo, breite Reifen für Komfort möglich...


----------



## systemgewicht (4. November 2018)

Komischerweise sieht Dein Rad mit seiner Sattelunterhöhung sogar recht komfortabel aus.
Wie ist denn die Lenkerbreite? (Oder hab ich das überlesen?)
Bei meinem XC Rad mit schulterbreitem Lenker kriege ich viel schneller Handschmerzen als auf dem TrailHT mit breitem und deutlich gesweeptem Lenker.

Generell finde ich schon dass die Geometrie heutiger Bikes sich STARK von derjenigen von vor 10 Jahren unterscheidet. Also könnte ein neuer Rahmen schon viel bringen.

Testen!
Kannst Du nicht mal so was Probefahren?
https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...scoe/roscoe-8-womens/p/24456/?colorCode=black


OH, LADIES ONLY. SORRY.


----------



## Pfefferminza (4. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> leiwand???



Leiwand = wienerisch für großartig 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem bergab Sicherheit verleihenden AM Hardtail  - aber bitte in klein!


Ich kauf gar nichts, ohne, dass ich es nicht hier absegnen lasse, ich bin ja nicht narrisch! [/Quote]



Martina H. schrieb:


> Klingt nach Mausel  - also jetzt nicht unbedingt der AX , den kannst Du auch mit einem ordentlich passenden HT fahren, so lange jedenfalls, wie Du nicht zur bergabballernden Downhillfraktion gehörst...
> 
> Vorteile einer Mausel ggü. einem Gravelbike (so, wie ich das sehe): Normaler Lenker mit gut erreichbaren funktionierenden Bremsen, entspannte MTB Geo, breite Reifen für Komfort möglich...



Das Mause*r*l (in Wien müsste da unbedingt ein "r" rein, in den Namen) muss ich mir nochmals genau anschauen. Entspannte Geo klingt ja schon mal sehr gut und funktionierende Bremsen auch  - ja, bergab Sicherheit verleihend, das klingt toll! Und bergabballern tu ich nur, wenn es eine Forsstraße ist, sonst bin ich ja, wie gesagt, technikfrei und ängstlich  !



systemgewicht schrieb:


> Komischerweise sieht Dein Rad mit seiner Sattelunterhöhung sogar recht komfortabel aus.
> Wie ist denn die Lenkerbreite? (Oder hab ich das überlesen?)
> Bei meinem XC Rad mit schulterbreitem Lenker kriege ich viel schneller Handschmerzen als auf dem TrailHT mit breitem und deutlich gesweeptem Lenker.
> 
> ...



Lenkerbreite 720mm - das war irgendwo in den langen Zitaten, keine Sorge.

Ein genauer Grund für die Empfehlung des Treks - ich mein', fesch isses ja. Woran ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt habe, wenn ich mir jetzt so die Bikes anschaue, ist, dass die auf einmal so wenig Gänge haben, also die neuen Schaltungen mit 10 (wie hier) oder 11 Gängen. Ich mein, es muss ja funktionieren, sonst wäre es nicht grad der Trend, aber ich bin Viel-Schalterin und frag mich grad so, wie das dann denn geht  .


----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Woran ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt habe, wenn ich mir jetzt so die Bikes anschaue, ist, dass die auf einmal so wenig Gänge haben, also die neuen Schaltungen mit 10 (wie hier) oder 11 Gängen. Ich mein, es muss ja funktionieren, sonst wäre es nicht grad der Trend, aber ich bin Viel-Schalterin und frag mich grad so, wie das dann denn geht  .



Geht. 

Natürlich muss man immer in eine Richtung Abstriche machen. Bergauftaugliche Übersetzung oder eher eine tourentaugliche, mit der man in der Ebene auch mal flott vorwärts kommt. Spricht wieder für zwei Bikes.  ...oder eben ein Touren-Gravelbike mit gewohntem
2x? Antrieb.  + MTB


----------



## scylla (4. November 2018)

Bezüglich des Gravels: Gerader Lenker, also eher Richtung Mountainbike/Fitnessbike oder klassisch mit Dropbar, daran scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Einige Leute können Dropbars einfach nicht leiden. Anderen geht es genau andersrum.
Letztendlich musst du da mal schauen ob du irgendwo mal so ein Rad für ein Wochenende ausleihen kannst, und mal eine richtig lange Tour damit fahren kannst. Da kannst du nur selbst entscheiden ob es dir taugt oder nicht.
Von der Lenker-Wahl hängt letztendlich dann auch die Rahmen-Wahl ab, daher musst du dir darüber klar sein bevor du dich weiter umschaust oder gar was kaufst. Nachträglich lässt sich kaum von Dropbar auf geraden Lenker oder umgekehrt ändern, weil Räder die mit Dropbar gefahren werden sollen ein kürzeres Oberrohr brauchen (weil die Dropbar ja auch nochmal zusätzlich nach vorne weggeht)



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ein genauer Grund für die Empfehlung des Treks - ich mein', fesch isses ja. Woran ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt habe, wenn ich mir jetzt so die Bikes anschaue, ist, dass die auf einmal so wenig Gänge haben, also die neuen Schaltungen mit 10 (wie hier) oder 11 Gängen. Ich mein, es muss ja funktionieren, sonst wäre es nicht grad der Trend, aber ich bin Viel-Schalterin und frag mich grad so, wie das dann denn geht  .



Das mit den wenigen Gängen funktioniert sehr gut, geht allerdings definitiv zu Lasten der Gangabstufungen und/oder der Spreizung.
Vielen Mountainbikern (mich eingeschlossen) sind die Gangsprünge halt eher nicht so wichtig. Da ist wichtiger, dass man ein zuverlässiges System hat (ein Umwerfer ist jetzt nicht so das allerzuverlässigste Teil an der Schaltung) das sich auch unter Last schalten lässt und einfach funktioniert. Ein anderes Argument ist auch noch, dass man weniger Hebelage mit sich rumschleppt am Lenker, und links anstelle des Umwerfer-Schalthebels ein schönes Plätzchen für den Remotehebel einer Schnippi-Sattelstütze frei wird.
Wenn man da eher empfindlich ist was die Gangabstufungen angeht, was denke ich auch vom Tourencharakter abhängt, gibt es immer noch 2x11 Schaltsysteme von Shimano zu kaufen. Also ganz tot sind die vielen Gänge noch nicht. Auf Langstreckentouren (die ich nur mit Gravel oder Rennrad mache) würde ich auch kein 1fach System haben wollen, obwohl ich 1fach am Mountainbike liebe. Da schwöre ich nach wie vor auf die engen Gangabstufungen und breite Spreizung einer 2fach Schaltung.


----------



## Pfefferminza (5. November 2018)

Sodala,

ich habe heute meinen Urlaubstag genutzt, um ein bisschen Räder zu schauen  - Fazit: es gibt leidlich wenig und noch weniger (kompetente) Beratung. Geraten wurde mir wieder zu relativ großen Rahmen, nach meiner Frage nach mehr Federweg (siehe Trek Roscoe 8) wurde mir erklärt, dass mehr als 100mm beim Hardtail sowieso keinen Sinn macht und dass meine eingeschlafenen Beine und Arme vermutlich davon kommen, dass mir der Rahmen zu klein ist.

Naja, ich habe dann ein Trek kurz zur Probe gefahren (sprich 3x über den Parkplatz, denn "mehr braucht es eh nicht, um bei einem Hardtail zu wissen, ob es einem taugt") und mich nicht ganz so wohl gefühlt, so beraten zu werden.

Der Trek Rahmen in 17.5 (war das hier, das einzige Trek, das noch in der Rahmengröße da war), war auf jeden Fall wesentlich "gemütlicher" als mein Transalp. Dann bin ich noch zwei Specialized Rockhopper Probe gefahren, der Händler hat auf den Rahmen in M bestanden, ich habe dann noch den S ausprobiert. Der war jetzt für mich halt ungewohnt kleiner, aber der M war sehr vergleichbar von der Sitzposition zu meinem Transalp, sehr nach vorne gestreckt.

Für das Transalp habe ich mir heute noch einen Vorbau in 60mm bestellt (gebrauchte in der Länge oder kürzer waren leider nirgends zu bekommen), der kommt hoffentlich morgen in der Radwerkstatt an und werde es dann diese Woche noch ausprobieren und Fotos einstellen.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2018)

So geht es leider zu oft in Radläden. Wenig Lust zeitintensiv zu beraten vor allem wenn es nicht um das 10k€ Highend-Modell geht, es muss verkauft werden was da ist (das sind meistens die "gängigen Größen, also M/L), oder es ist einfach eine studentische Hilfskraft deren Qualifikation sich auf Besitz eines Fahrrads beschränkt. Ich hatte mir auch aufgrund kompetenter Beratung und ausführlicher Probefahrten in Fachgeschäften  als erstes Mtb einen 18-Zöller geholt.
Hast du in deiner Umgebung niemanden, der erfahren ist/sich richtig gut auskennt, und dich mal in ein Geschäft begleiten könnte? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Beratung oft schon ganz anders wird wenn man die Leute merken lässt, dass man Ahnung hat und sich nicht an der Nase rumführen lässt. Da wird dann doch mal der Chef zu Hilfe gerufen wenn der Azubi es nicht weiß, ansonsten erzählt er dir halt einfach schnell irgendwas in der Hoffnung, dass du es eh nicht merkst. (Ich mach mir auch manchmal einen Spaß draus, bei der "Beratung" einen auf ahnungslos zu machen... ist schon teilweise lustig bis haarsträubend was einem da so erzählt wird)

Oder frag mal ganz gezielt danach, ein Testrad für einen ganzen Tag oder ein Wochenende auszuleihen. Bei ein paar "besseren" Geschäften (nicht bei allen) geht das, zumindest hier in meiner Umgebung. Üblicher Weise kostet das dann ein paar Euro Leihgebühr, die aber im Fall des Kaufs auf den Preis angerechnet werden. Dafür kann man sich dann selbst ein Bild machen und muss sich nicht irgendwas anschwätzen lassen.


----------



## Pfefferminza (5. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das mit den wenigen Gängen funktioniert sehr gut, geht allerdings definitiv zu Lasten der Gangabstufungen und/oder der Spreizung.
> Vielen Mountainbikern (mich eingeschlossen) sind die Gangsprünge halt eher nicht so wichtig. Da ist wichtiger, dass man ein zuverlässiges System hat (ein Umwerfer ist jetzt nicht so das allerzuverlässigste Teil an der Schaltung) das sich auch unter Last schalten lässt und einfach funktioniert. Ein anderes Argument ist auch noch, dass man weniger Hebelage mit sich rumschleppt am Lenker, und links anstelle des Umwerfer-Schalthebels ein schönes Plätzchen für den Remotehebel einer Schnippi-Sattelstütze frei wird.
> Wenn man da eher empfindlich ist was die Gangabstufungen angeht, was denke ich auch vom Tourencharakter abhängt, gibt es immer noch 2x11 Schaltsysteme von Shimano zu kaufen. Also ganz tot sind die vielen Gänge noch nicht. Auf Langstreckentouren (die ich nur mit Gravel oder Rennrad mache) würde ich auch kein 1fach System haben wollen, obwohl ich 1fach am Mountainbike liebe. Da schwöre ich nach wie vor auf die engen Gangabstufungen und breite Spreizung einer 2fach Schaltung.



Okay, danke, ich hab mir das jetzt noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Was bedeutet für dich dann "Langstreckentouren" (die du mit Gravel oder Rennrad angehst)? Wenn ich jetzt an Bergtouren hier denke, dann sind das natürlich schon auch längere Tagesstrecken, aber eher mit vielen Höhenmetern etc. - da sollte das 1fach System ja dennoch passend sein, oder?! Ich versuche mich grad wieder mal überall gleichzeitig einzulesen und merke, ich hänge dann immer an den Definitionen wie XC/All-Mountain/Tourer/etc. fest, da diese ja immer wieder verschwimmen und werde so unsicher - ich würde jetzt mal per Definition nach einem "Tour/All Mountain"-HT suchen??!!



scylla schrieb:


> So geht es leider zu oft in Radläden. Wenig Lust zeitintensiv zu beraten vor allem wenn es nicht um das 10k€ Highend-Modell geht, es muss verkauft werden was da ist (das sind meistens die "gängigen Größen, also M/L), oder es ist einfach eine studentische Hilfskraft deren Qualifikation sich auf Besitz eines Fahrrads beschränkt. Ich hatte mir auch aufgrund kompetenter Beratung und ausführlicher Probefahrten in Fachgeschäften  als erstes Mtb einen 18-Zöller geholt.
> Hast du in deiner Umgebung niemanden, der erfahren ist/sich richtig gut auskennt, und dich mal in ein Geschäft begleiten könnte? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Beratung oft schon ganz anders wird wenn man die Leute merken lässt, dass man Ahnung hat und sich nicht an der Nase rumführen lässt. Da wird dann doch mal der Chef zu Hilfe gerufen wenn der Azubi es nicht weiß, ansonsten erzählt er dir halt einfach schnell irgendwas in der Hoffnung, dass du es eh nicht merkst.
> 
> Oder frag mal ganz gezielt danach, ein Testrad für einen ganzen Tag oder ein Wochenende auszuleihen. Bei ein paar "besseren" Geschäften (nicht bei allen) geht das. Üblicher Weise kostet das dann ein paar Euro Leihgebühr, die aber im Fall des Kauf auf den Preis angerechnet werden. Dafür kann man sich dann selbst ein Bild machen und muss sich nicht irgendwas anschwätzen lassen.



Ich habe den Verkäufer mit "mehr als 100mm gibt es nicht" dann eh selbst auflaufen lassen, in dem ich gesagt habe, naja, nur das Trek Roscoe 8, das ihr eigentlich lt. Homepage auch verkauft, aber guuuuuut, dann täuscht sich Trek da wohl. Dann war er eh mal etwas ruhig diesbzgl., aber ja, sein bedürfnis war verkaufen, was da ist, scheißegal, was die da eigentlich will oder braucht. Er hat mir auch nur Räder bis zu €900 gezeigt, aber naja, bestellen und selbst zusammenschrauben kann ich immer noch. Testrad habe ich auch gefragt, aber das machen sie nur bei Fullys, würde bei dem einen Shop 45/Tag kosten und das bekommt man angerechnet, wenn man das Rad nimmt, aber nur für Fullys halt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber aus welcher Ecke kommst du ?
Vllt findet sich zufällig auch eine Dame hier aus dem Forum die aus deiner Nähe ist


----------



## Pfefferminza (5. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber aus welcher Ecke kommst du ?
> Vllt findet sich zufällig auch eine Dame hier aus dem Forum die aus deiner Nähe ist



Wien 

Ich hab schon im Regionalforum geschaut, aber da tut sich recht wenig bzw. v.a. wenig in meiner Größenkategorie würde ich mal sagen. Es gibt hier einen Frauen-MTB-Verein, doch die sind jetzt anscheinend schon eher im Wintermodus, doch dort möchte ich auf jeden Fall im nächsten Frühjahr einen Technikkurs machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (5. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verkäufer mit "mehr als 100mm gibt es nicht" dann eh selbst auflaufen lassen, in dem ich gesagt habe, naja, nur das Trek Roscoe 8, das ihr eigentlich lt. Homepage auch verkauft, aber guuuuuut, dann täuscht sich Trek da wohl. Dann war er eh mal etwas ruhig diesbzgl., aber ja, sein bedürfnis war verkaufen, was da ist, scheißegal, was die da eigentlich will oder braucht.


Schlechter Händler.
Vertickern was im Laden steht....


----------



## scylla (5. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich dann "Langstreckentouren" (die du mit Gravel oder Rennrad angehst)?



Für mich fällt alles über 50km unter "Langstrecke" (ok darüber wirst du vermutlich eher schmunzeln) und bei den Touren geht's mir dann auch eher darum, mal woanders als zu den üblichen Haushügeln hin zu kommen, Landschaft zu gucken, generell was zu sehen, aber auch voran zu kommen. An den langen Tagen im Hochsommer auch gern mal 200-300km Ganztagstouren. Flach macht mir aber generell keinen Spaß (angepeilter hm/km Schnitt ist immer irgendwas um 1000hm pro 50km beim Rennradeln, mit dem Gravel eher mehr), "richtige" Berge haben wir hier aber auch nicht, dafür typisches Mittelgebirge mit vielen kurzen Anstiegen. Da gibt es dann halt mal die obligatorische 20% Rampe und dazwischen dann ein paar km langes flaches Rollstück. Daher mag ich für solche Touren kein 1fach haben, sowohl wegen der fehlenden Spreizung (mit den extrem leicht laufenden Reifen am Renner/Gravel mag man ja in der Ebene auch Gas geben können und trotzdem nicht an jeder Rampe sterben), als auch wegen der zu groben Gangsprünge (wenn ich so über längere Zeit dahin kurbel will ich den richtig passenden Gang, nicht einen der mir entweder einen Tick zu leicht oder zu alternativ einen Tick zu schwer ist).
Auf dem Mountainbike und bei den kurzen Touren die ich damit mache, ist es mir hingegen nicht so wichtig "wie" ich oben ankomme, solange ich nicht dabei sterbe, da geht's mir eigentlich nur um die Trails bergab. Deswegen verzichte ich da ganz einfach auf die harten Gänge indem ich ein kleines Kettenblatt an meinem 1fach System fahre, und wenn ich den richtigen Gang nicht finde wegen zu grober Abstufung, dann nehm ich halt im Zweifelsfall den eins kleineren und mach gemüglich. Bergab rollt's ja dann eh. Das dürfte aber deinen Einsatzbereich so wie ich das verstanden habe eher nicht treffen.

Ich weiß nicht wie deine Touren so ausschauen... wenn du eher immer gleichförmige und lange Anstiege hast und danach dann gleich wieder Abfahrten statt einer Mischung mit Rampen und Flachland, reicht dir vielleicht 1fach eher als bei ungleichmäßigem Mittelgebirgs-Terrain.



Pfefferminza schrieb:


> ich hänge dann immer an den Definitionen wie XC/All-Mountain/Tourer/etc. fest, da diese ja immer wieder verschwimmen und werde so unsicher







dubbel schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht recht, was du meinst- wir sollten uns lieber auf das thema konzentrieren:
> mit laufradgrösse und federweg hat das ja nur indirekt was zu tun, das ist ja nicht die frage. im gegenteil - das ist ganz einfach eine sache des einsatzbereichs, und die einteilung an sich umfasst natürlich mehr, also nicht nur super enduro und enduro (bzw. All Mountain Freeride und Big All Mountain versus aggressive All Mountain), denn das war ja bisher genau so ungeklärt wie z.B. enduro & freeride bzw. freeride light.
> Extrem-Enduro (manche sagen super-enduro, s.o.) hat ja mit light-freeride bzw. Hardcore-Cross-Country so gut wie gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2018)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Schlechter Händler.
> Vertickern was im Laden steht....


Leider Alltag  Man ist gezwungen sich selbst wissen anzueignen und dann beschweren sich die Händler dass immer mehr online gekauft wird 
Geschweige denn dass sie die passende Kategorie in der passenden Rahmengröße im laden haben


----------



## Pfefferminza (5. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Für mich fällt alles über 50km unter "Langstrecke" (ok darüber wirst du vermutlich eher schmunzeln) und bei den Touren geht's mir dann auch eher darum, mal woanders als zu den üblichen Haushügeln hin zu kommen, Landschaft zu gucken, generell was zu sehen, aber auch voran zu kommen. Flach macht mir aber generell keinen Spaß (angepeilter hm/km Schnitt ist immer irgendwas um 1000hm pro 50km beim Rennradeln, mit dem Crosser eher mehr), "richtige" Berge haben wir hier aber auch nicht, dafür typisches Mittelgebirge mit vielen kurzen Anstiegen. Da gibt es dann halt mal die obligatorische 20% Rampe und dazwischen dann ein paar km langes flaches Rollstück. Daher mag ich für solche Touren kein 1fach haben, sowohl wegen der fehlenden Spreizung (mit den extrem leicht laufenden Reifen am Renner/Gravel mag man ja in der Ebene auch Gas geben können und trotzdem nicht an jeder Rampe sterben), als auch wegen der zu groben Gangsprünge (wenn ich so über längere Zeit dahin kurbel will ich den richtig passenden Gang, nicht einen der mir entweder einen Tick zu leicht oder zu alternativ einen Tick zu schwer ist).
> Auf dem Mountainbike und bei den kurzen Touren die ich damit mache, ist es mir hingegen nicht so wichtig "wie" ich oben ankomme, solange ich nicht dabei sterbe, da geht's mir eigentlich nur um die Trails bergab. Deswegen verzichte ich da ganz einfach auf die harten Gänge indem ich ein kleines Kettenblatt an meinem 1fach System fahre, und wenn ich den richtigen Gang nicht finde wegen zu grober Abstufung, dann nehm ich halt im Zweifelsfall den eins kleineren und mach gemüglich. Bergab rollt's ja dann eh.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie deine Touren so ausschauen... wenn du eher immer gleichförmige und lange Anstiege hast und danach dann gleich wieder Abfahrten statt einer Mischung mit Rampen und Flachland, reicht dir vielleicht 1fach eher als bei ungleichmäßigem Mittelgebirgs-Terrain.



Okay, da werde ich nochmal intensiv drüber nachdenken, aber wenn ich jetzt von meinen Bedürfnissen ausgehe und die Beschreibungen der Bikes, die ich mir jetzt mal so beim Schmökern auf versch. Seiten angesehen habe, dann sehe ich, dass die vielfach mit 1x11 oder 2x11 daherkommen, sprich das sollte ich mir vor dem Kauf auf jeden Fall noch genau anschauen.

Und zu dem Zitat von dubbel  himmel, ich bin nach dem ersten Satz ausgestiegen: Aber Botschaft kommt an: Viel Wortsalat im Fachbereich Biken  .


----------



## scylla (5. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Viel Wortsalat im Fachbereich Biken  .



... und keiner blickt mehr durch bei den ganzen Klassifizierungen


----------



## Pfefferminza (5. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Leider Alltag  Man ist gezwungen sich selbst wissen anzueignen und dann beschweren sich die Händler dass immer mehr online gekauft wird
> Geschweige denn dass sie die passende Kategorie in der passenden Rahmengröße im laden haben



Exakt das habe ich heute auch gesagt - ich war echt wieder mal gefrustet, denn es ist ja okay, wenn sie nichts dahaben, aber wenigstens zuhören und meine Voraussetzungen anhören, das finde ich einfach nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## systemgewicht (5. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Geschweige denn dass sie die passende Kategorie in der passenden Rahmengröße im laden haben


Das erwartete ich ja gar nicht (als XXL Fahrer).
Aber gut beraten und dann eben bestellen kann doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein? Viele Hersteller (bei Trek weiß ich es) haben ja ein EU Lager und können vorrätige Bikes in einer Woche liefern.

Mein Händler ist so lieb, der empfiehlt mir immer die günstigeren Varianten. Da muss ich schon sagen: Nö, ich will aber das bessere/teurere Bike.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und keiner blickt mehr durch bei den ganzen Klassifizierungen



Der Spaß beim Radeln ist die einzige Kategorie, die zählt ...
... ob zum Bäcker oder auf dem Trail ...


----------



## Pfefferminza (8. November 2018)

Der neue Vorbau ist dran, am Wochenende mache ich 1. eine kürzere Probetour und 2. Fotos von mir am Rad, aktuell ist es einfach schon zu finster, wenn ich heimkomme  - die Heimfahrt von der Radwerkstatt war auf jeden Fall lustig/anders, als ich es bisher gewohnt war von dem Rad. 90mm zu 60mm sind ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Nebenbei versuche ich für das nächste Rad die Anforderungen zu kategorisieren in "must have", "nice to have" und "optional" und dadurch irgendwie einen Rahmen zu erstellen, nachdem ich mein nächstes Rad suchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (10. November 2018)

So, heute bei Nebel, 9°C eine Probetour gefahren (24km, insgesamt 950hm rauf und runter).

Ich habe versucht, Fotos von mir zu machen (machen zu lassen), ich hoffe man erkennt noch halbwegs etwas unter den 4 Jacken 









Der linke Fuß ist an den äußeren drei Zehen beim langen Anstieg etwas eingeschlafen, die längste Abfahrt brachte das gleiche Ergebnis. Hände und Füße sonst in Ordnung. Ich merke einen deutlichen Unterschied an meiner Sitzposition durch den kürzeren Vorbau, ich bin nicht so gestreckt.


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2018)

... also schon deutlich besser?

Zu den Füssen: wie eng schnürst Du die Schuhe? Ich habe einen deutlichen Hohlfuss, und wenn ich die Schuhe zu eng binde, hab ich auch Probleme - daher die Frage...

Tu mir doch mal den Gefallen und mess das Sitzrohr (von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr).


----------



## Pfefferminza (10. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... also schon deutlich besser?
> 
> Zu den Füssen: wie eng schnürst Du die Schuhe? Ich habe einen deutlichen Hohlfuss, und wenn ich die Schuhe zu eng binde, hab ich auch Probleme - daher die Frage...
> 
> Tu mir doch mal,den,Gefallen und mess das Sitzrohtlr (von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr).



Ich hatte heute auch schon die Diskussion mit meinem Partner, da mir meine Schuhe zu groß sind, ob es einfach daran liegen könnte ...

Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe: 460mm

Habe mich jetzt an das Bild hier gehalten klick


----------



## lucie (10. November 2018)

Hmmm, sieht eigentlich gar nicht so unstimmig aus. Fahr erst einmal weiter mit dieser Konfiguration, vielleicht werden Du und Dein Bike dann ja doch noch Freunde. An einige Dinge muss man sich wirklich erst einmal gewöhnen und sich darauf einlassen bzw. einstellen.

Aus aktueller perönlicher Erfahrung kann ich es, denke ich, auch ganz gut beurteilen, was kleine Veränderungen möglich bzw. unmöglich machen. Die eigenen Befindlichkeiten und der Kopf sind nicht zu unterschätzen. 

Nachzulesen in "Die böse Geo und die sieben komischen Sinne".


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Hmmm, sieht eigentlich gar nicht so unstimmig aus.



War mein erster Gedanke: hmmmh, sieht eigentlich nicht zu gross aus

Von daher schliesse ich mich @lucie an: bevor Du was Neues kaufst, probier erst mal noch ein bisschen rum - dann weisst Du zumindest, an welchen Stellschrauben Du drehen musst und kannst dann voll zuschlagen


----------



## scylla (10. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> War mein erster Gedanke: hmmmh, sieht eigentlich nicht zu gross aus
> 
> Von daher schliesse ich mich @lucie an: bevor Du was Neues kaufst, probier erst mal noch ein bisschen rum - dann weisst Du zumindest, an welchen Stellschrauben Du drehen musst und kannst dann voll zuschlagen



+1




Pfefferminza schrieb:


>



auf diesem Bild schaut es irgendwie so aus als würdest du leicht von hinten Treten, also Sattel zu weit hinten. Kann das sein? Oder ist der Eindruck nur der Perspektive leicht schräg von hinten geschuldet?
Wenn ich auf dem Bild versuche die Vertikale von deinem Knie nach unten zu ziehen, dann ist die gedankliche Linie schon an der Hinterkante des Pedals, und wenn ich mir vostelle wie das ausschaut, wenn der Kurbelarm in der Horizontalen ist, noch weiter hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem Bild versuche die Vertikale von deinem Knie nach unten zu ziehen, dann ist die gedankliche Linie schon an der Hinterkante des Pedals, und wenn ich mir vostelle wie das ausschaut, wenn der Kurbelarm in der Horizontalen ist, noch weiter hinten.



Die Kurbelarme stehen aber nicht ganz parallel zum Boden. Ich würde schon sagen, dass, wenn sie parallel dazu wären, das Knielot ziemlich genau durch die Pedalachse verlaufen würde, bzw. nur minimal davor oder dahinter.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch schon die Diskussion mit meinem Partner, da mir meine Schuhe zu groß sind, ob es einfach daran liegen könnte ...


Was meinst du mit "zu groß"? Von der Länge her oder gefühlt von der Weite? Die Schnürsenkel sehen echt aus als wären die sehr stramm angezogen. 
Ich hatte bei meinen Fiveten auch anfangs ein komisches Gefühl, von wegen zu weit und locker und wollte sie eng zubinden, bin zum Glück vom Verkäufer (der kurz zuvor der Trainer im ersten Fahrtechnikkurs war) dran gehindert worden. Zuhause wollte ich trotzdem wieder klüger sein, hatte eingeschlafene Füße, hab mich an den Ratschlag erinnert und die Schnürsenkel wieder gelockert - und jetzt hab ich das Problem nur noch, wenn ich mit den ganz dicken Wintersocken in die für Sommersocken etwas enger geschnürten Schuhe gehe und ne Zeit lang fahre. Vielleicht hilft dir das...


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Hmmm, sieht eigentlich gar nicht so unstimmig aus. Fahr erst einmal weiter mit dieser Konfiguration, vielleicht werden Du und Dein Bike dann ja doch noch Freunde. An einige Dinge muss man sich wirklich erst einmal gewöhnen und sich darauf einlassen bzw. einstellen.
> 
> Aus aktueller perönlicher Erfahrung kann ich es, denke ich, auch ganz gut beurteilen, was kleine Veränderungen möglich bzw. unmöglich machen. Die eigenen Befindlichkeiten und der Kopf sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
> 
> Nachzulesen in "Die böse Geo und die sieben komischen Sinne".



Danke  - ich habe deinen "Leidensweg" durchgelesen, ist ja wirklich lustig, dass es manchmal eine 360°-Drehung braucht.



Martina H. schrieb:


> War mein erster Gedanke: hmmmh, sieht eigentlich nicht zu gross aus
> 
> Von daher schliesse ich mich @lucie an: bevor Du was Neues kaufst, probier erst mal noch ein bisschen rum - dann weisst Du zumindest, an welchen Stellschrauben Du drehen musst und kannst dann voll zuschlagen





scylla schrieb:


> +1
> 
> auf diesem Bild schaut es irgendwie so aus als würdest du leicht von hinten Treten, also Sattel zu weit hinten. Kann das sein? Oder ist der Eindruck nur der Perspektive leicht schräg von hinten geschuldet?
> Wenn ich auf dem Bild versuche die Vertikale von deinem Knie nach unten zu ziehen, dann ist die gedankliche Linie schon an der Hinterkante des Pedals, und wenn ich mir vostelle wie das ausschaut, wenn der Kurbelarm in der Horizontalen ist, noch weiter hinten.



Ich hab den Sattel jetzt noch einen Hauch (3-4mm, mehr geht auch nimmer, zumindest nach Skalierung) nach vorne geschoben, für die heutige Tour.



lucie schrieb:


> Die Kurbelarme stehen aber nicht ganz parallel zum Boden. Ich würde schon sagen, dass, wenn sie parallel dazu wären, das Knielot ziemlich genau durch die Pedalachse verlaufen würde, bzw. nur minimal davor oder dahinter.



@Martina H. @lucie @skylla : Danke für eure Rückmeldung, ich merke einen Riesen(!)unterschied mit dem kurzen Vorbau jetzt. Ich bin heute wieder eine Tour gefahren, 28km, insgesamt 1500hm - Erkentnisse: Heute sind die Füße kaum eingeschlafen (nur bei wirklich langen Anstiegen irgendwann=, die Hände am Ende jetzt etwas, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, das waren dann die Asphaltphasen, in denen ich die Handgelenke abknicke (also keine gerade Linie zum Lenker, sondern deutlich abgeknickt) und das hat sich jetzt nach dem Heimkommen schon wieder gelegt. 

Ich denke auch, dass es Sinn macht, jetzt einfach noch ein bissl rumzuprobieren und zu verändern und dann mit g'scheit Geld und viel mehr Erfahrung ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Ein paar Parameter kristallisieren sich schon raus, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir Transalp z.B. als Mehrtages-Bikepacking-Bike bliebe. Ich häng halt auch an dem ersten Radl 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "zu groß"? Von der Länge her oder gefühlt von der Weite? Die Schnürsenkel sehen echt aus als wären die sehr stramm angezogen.
> Ich hatte bei meinen Fiveten auch anfangs ein komisches Gefühl, von wegen zu weit und locker und wollte sie eng zubinden, bin zum Glück vom Verkäufer (der kurz zuvor der Trainer im ersten Fahrtechnikkurs war) dran gehindert worden. Zuhause wollte ich trotzdem wieder klüger sein, hatte eingeschlafene Füße, hab mich an den Ratschlag erinnert und die Schnürsenkel wieder gelockert - und jetzt hab ich das Problem nur noch, wenn ich mit den ganz dicken Wintersocken in die für Sommersocken etwas enger geschnürten Schuhe gehe und ne Zeit lang fahre. Vielleicht hilft dir das...



Danke dir! Ja, ich habe das heute gleich mal umgesetzt und deutlich weniger fest geschnürt und es war deutlich besser! Aber sie sind auch nach vorne einfach eine Nummer zu groß, ich hab mir gestern neue bestellt, mal schauen.


----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2018)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ich bin heute wieder eine Tour gefahren, 28km, insgesamt 1500hm - Erkentnisse: Heute sind die Füße kaum eingeschlafen (nur bei wirklich langen Anstiegen irgendwann=, die Hände am Ende jetzt etwas, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, das waren dann die Asphaltphasen, in denen ich die Handgelenke abknicke (also keine gerade Linie zum Lenker, sondern deutlich abgeknickt) und das hat sich jetzt nach dem Heimkommen schon wieder gelegt.



Was du auch noch "prüfen" könntest, ob du dauerhaft mit übermäßig viel Druck auf die Pedale trittst. Das kann auch dazu führen, dass du die Blutzufuhr im Fuß behinderst. Vielleicht mal beobachten. 

Für die Asphaltphasen hab ich die Hörnchen von SQ-Lab am Lenker, um die Hände zu entlasten. Hatte @Martina H. schon mal gepostet (klick) .


----------



## Pfefferminza (26. Februar 2019)

So, Update:

Das Einschlafen der Beine meldet sich weiterhin bei Touren ab 40km aufwärts, wobei der kürzere Vorbau sich deutlich auf meine Arme auswirkt.

Aktueller Stand ist für mich der Umstieg für meine Mehrtages-/Wochentouren auf ein gelände- und tourengängies Bike (Surly Bridge Club in Rahmengröße S), das sich beim Probefahren gut angefühlt hat. Probefahren ist halt immer so eine Sache, damit ich so wirklich mit einer Probetour zufrieden bin, müsste ich das den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung haben, aber wenn ich (!) die Surlygeometrie richtig gelesen habe, dann müsste ich damit gut (oder zumindest) besser zurecht kommen. Die mechanischen Scheibenbremsen sind ein Novum für mich, werden jedoch von manchen ja sehr begeistert gefahren, ob das so bleiben würde oder ob ich das dann umbauen werde, muss ausprobieren. Auf jeden Fall würde es bis Juni auf zwei einwöchigen Touren dann zum Einsatz kommen, auf die ich mich schon sehr freue.

Mein Transalp wird mittelfristig gehen müssen, aber dafür soll dann was anderes einziehen, dafür muss ich aber noch einiges mehr an Wissen und Können haben, damit ich weiß, was ich eigentlich will und brauch. Im März/April habe ich noch zwei MTB-Technikkurse und zu meinem Geburtstag auch noch Technikprivatstunden geschenkt bekommen, ich glaube, da werde ich auch einiges lernen, was hilfreich sein könnte, für die weitere Bikewahl.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2019)

Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind generell für tourenlastigeres Fahren schon in Ordnung, aber so bissig und gut dosierbar wie hydraulische werden sie nie werden, schon allein weil die mechanischen Züge in der Ansteuerung eine gewisse merkliche Verzögerung haben. Das wirst du dann spätestens bei deinen Fahrtechnik-Trainings zu spüren bekommen wenn z.B. hartes Bremsen bis Stoppie auf dem Programm steht. Denke daran, vor jeder Tour den Belags-Abstand zu kontrollieren, die mechanischen haben bauartbedingt keine automatische Belagsnachstellung so wie die hydraulischen. Je nachdem wie die Belagsnachstellung gelöst ist (Inbus z.B.) kann Beläge nachstellen mit einem Multitool während der Tour zu einer sehr nervigen Fummelei geraten.
Mit den billig-Promax Bremsen wirst du aber bestimmt nicht glücklich werden, behauptet mein Orakel 
Wenn mechanisch, dann muss es schon was gutes sein, sonst gerät definiertes Bremsen zur Glückssache. Glücklicher Weise kostet ein Satz hydraulischer Shimanos eh nicht die Welt... oder du kannst einfach die Bremsanlage vom Transalp rüberschrauben...


----------



## Pfefferminza (26. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind generell für tourenlastigeres Fahren schon in Ordnung, aber so bissig und gut dosierbar wie hydraulische werden sie nie werden, schon allein weil die mechanischen Züge in der Ansteuerung eine gewisse merkliche Verzögerung haben. Das wirst du dann spätestens bei deinen Fahrtechnik-Trainings zu spüren bekommen wenn z.B. hartes Bremsen bis Stoppie auf dem Programm steht. Denke daran, vor jeder Tour den Belags-Abstand zu kontrollieren, die mechanischen haben bauartbedingt keine automatische Belagsnachstellung so wie die hydraulischen. Je nachdem wie die Belagsnachstellung gelöst ist (Inbus z.B.) kann Beläge nachstellen mit einem Multitool während der Tour zu einer sehr nervigen Fummelei geraten.
> Mit den billig-Promax Bremsen wirst du aber bestimmt nicht glücklich werden, behauptet mein Orakel
> Wenn mechanisch, dann muss es schon was gutes sein, sonst gerät definiertes Bremsen zur Glückssache. Glücklicher Weise kostet ein Satz hydraulischer Shimanos eh nicht die Welt... oder du kannst einfach die Bremsanlage vom Transalp rüberschrauben...



Ah ja, danke, damit bestätigst du meine Ideen dazu - zu den Promax habe ich quasi nichts gefunden, mein Freund fährt die BB7 von Avid, dank denen kann ich jetzt zumindest sagen, dass ich professionelle Scheibenbremsenfummlerin bin, das war gefuchst, bis das wirklich gepasst hat, jetzt (denke ich), habe ich den Bogen raus. War aber nervig. Ich dachte auch, entweder, wenn mich die mechanischen für diese Artvon Rad/den Einsatz überzeugen, dann teure rauf oder sonst Austausch gegen hydraulische und gut ist es. Ich denke auch, dass mir persönlich das Fahrtechniktraining noch einiges bringen wird in Bezug auf Gusto und Wissen um die Sache.

Falls jemand noch Anmerkungen zur Geo hat - nehme ich wie immer gerne


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2019)

BB7 sind gut, hab ich in der "Road" Ausführung lang am Crosser/Gravel gefahren. Mittlerweile hab ich da auf TRP Spyre (das Mtb-Gegenstück dazu wäre Spyke) gewechselt. Die sind noch besser weil sie zwei bewegliche Kolben haben statt dem einen festen wie bei den Avids. Dadurch verbiegen die nicht erst mal die Scheibe bevor es richtig bremst, was einen besseren Druckpunkt und besser dosierbare Bremse ergibt. Tipp: TRP bekommt man direkt in China bei Aliexpress deutlich günstiger ... rutscht meiner Erfahrung nach auch problemlos durch den Zoll.
Allerdings sind die Kosten für einen Wechsel der Bremssättel trotz Ali so hoch, dass man für wenige Euro mehr auch schon eine komplette günstige Shimano Hydraulik-Anlage bekommen könnte, und da muss man dann an einem Mtb schon ein besonderer Fan von Mechanik sein um dabei zu bleiben (an einem Dropbar-Rad sieht das etwas anders aus weil da die STIs derbe teuer sind).

Geo: ich halte es für ein nettes Touring-Rad wenn man gerne etwas aufrechter sitzt. Zum Transalp relativ ähnlich in vergleichbarer Rahmengröße. Also ich denke es wird so ein bisschen sein, als ob du das Transalp direkt eine Nummer kleiner genommen hättest. Vielleicht hast du dich ja deswegen direkt darauf wohl gefühlt bei der Probefahrt, weil es irgendwie vertraut ist. Je "mountainbikiger" das Gelände wird, wird es dich halt irgendwann limitieren, durch den steilen Lenkwinkel und die Starrgabel. Aber wenn über kurz oder lang sowieso noch ein echtes Mtb geplant ist, ist das ja auch kein Hindernis. Vertrau da einfach deinem Eindruck, eine Probefahrt ist durch keine theoretischen Geometrieüberlegungen zu ersetzen. Wenn's sich spontan gut anfühlt, dann ist das schon die halbe Miete.
Bei mir ist das immer so: entweder ich fühle mich vom ersten Meter an richtig gut auf einem Rad, dann passt's ziemlich sicher auch für länger... oder wenn ich mich erst langwierig daran gewöhnen muss, dann wird es auch auf Dauer nichts mehr richtig gutes.


----------



## Pfefferminza (26. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> BB7 sind gut, hab ich in der "Road" Ausführung lang am Crosser/Gravel gefahren. Mittlerweile hab ich da auf TRP Spyre (das Mtb-Gegenstück dazu wäre Spyke) gewechselt. Die sind noch besser weil sie zwei bewegliche Kolben haben statt dem einen festen wie bei den Avids. Dadurch verbiegen die nicht erst mal die Scheibe bevor es richtig bremst, was einen besseren Druckpunkt und besser dosierbare Bremse ergibt. Tipp: TRP bekommt man direkt in China bei Aliexpress deutlich günstiger ... rutscht meiner Erfahrung nach auch problemlos durch den Zoll.
> Allerdings sind die Kosten für einen Wechsel der Bremssättel trotz Ali so hoch, dass man für wenige Euro mehr auch schon eine komplette günstige Shimano Hydraulik-Anlage bekommen könnte, und da muss man dann an einem Mtb schon ein besonderer Fan von Mechanik sein um dabei zu bleiben (an einem Dropbar-Rad sieht das etwas anders aus weil da die STIs derbe teuer sind).
> 
> Geo: ich halte es für ein nettes Touring-Rad wenn man gerne etwas aufrechter sitzt. Zum Transalp relativ ähnlich in vergleichbarer Rahmengröße. Also ich denke es wird so ein bisschen sein, als ob du das Transalp direkt eine Nummer kleiner genommen hättest. Vielleicht hast du dich ja deswegen direkt darauf wohl gefühlt bei der Probefahrt, weil es irgendwie vertraut ist. Je "mountainbikiger" das Gelände wird, wird es dich halt irgendwann limitieren, durch den steilen Lenkwinkel und die Starrgabel. Aber wenn über kurz oder lang sowieso noch ein echtes Mtb geplant ist, ist das ja auch kein Hindernis. Vertrau da einfach deinem Eindruck, eine Probefahrt ist durch keine theoretischen Geometrieüberlegungen zu ersetzen. Wenn's sich spontan gut anfühlt, dann ist das schon die halbe Miete.
> Bei mir ist das immer so: entweder ich fühle mich vom ersten Meter an richtig gut auf einem Rad, dann passt's ziemlich sicher auch für länger... oder wenn ich mich erst langwierig daran gewöhnen muss, dann wird es auch auf Dauer nichts mehr richtig gutes.



Danke für die Brems-Infos, das muss ich mir anschauen, klingt spannend.

Ja, ich hatte auch den Eindruck und durch meine eigenen Fehler in Bezug auf Rahmengröße etc. lerne ich, gefühlt, immer mehr dazu, was mir taugen könnt. Und ja, ohne richtiges MTB will ich auf die Dauer nicht sein.

Ich muss es vorordern und es wird vermutlich bis Ende März dauern, bis es dann da ist, aber gut, dafür habe ich es dann direkt vor Ort zusammengeschraubt, das ist auch nett.


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. März 2019)

Eine Frage, einen Extra-Thread will ich dafür nicht aufmachen, um was würdet ihr ein gebrauchtes MTB in den Bikemarkt stellen, folgende Spez.:

18 Zoll Rahmen, 26" Bereifung, 07/2015 gekauft

Kommt mit folgenden Teilen:

Rovk Shox Reba RL air 100mm + PushLoc Lock Out
Mavic Crosdone Disc Only
Avid DB1
Shimano Deore Hollowtech II Kurvel FC-M612 3x10
Shimano Rapidfire SL-M610 3x10
Shimano Deore Kassette CS-HG50-10 10fach/11-36
Shimano Deore Umwerfer FD-M610 3x10fach
Shimano Deore Kette HG-54 10-fach
Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M781 SGS shadow 10fach
Sattel Selle Italis X1 Lady
Acros Steuersatz tapered AiSXE-22
Lenker Gravity-9 Riser Elevation 2014 -720mm
Vorbau Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050
Sattelstütze Gravity-9 Vertical 2014
Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lovk blau
Faltreifen Mountain King II (2.2" seit 2018 in Benutzung)
Schlauch Continental MTB 26" light SV Ventil
Griffe ESI Chunky in aqua

Originalpreis €1.000

Danke euch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

